# Shanghai World Financial Centre vs. Union Square Phase 7



## 360 Modena (Jan 10, 2005)

both are great towers, tall, glass, both in beautiful cities and both to be completed by 2007!  but which one do 'you' think is better?

IMO, SWFC has a nice shape, but is taller because of the observation area. thus making the situation much like Jin Mao and 2IFC.

cheers, apache


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

why's this in the skybar?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Both superb, but SWFC is more innovative and striking in my opinion.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll come back and vote when they are both completed.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Pictures please.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

one thing i don't like about SWFC are the sides (not the front facade with the circle at the top)... it looks quite doggy! ><


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

I prefer Union Square Phase 7.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

SWFC:



























USP7



























I like SWFC better.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

SWFC on the location alone.

Now if US7 was right next to BoC....


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I prefer SWFC.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

i vote for the old-version of SWFC [the one with full circle]


----------



## divi0013 (May 24, 2005)

SWFC, both are awsome though


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

USP7 get my vote.

SWFC looks like a giant bottle opener.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i prefer SWFC!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I must admit that the design for SWFC is to me.. a little bit more dynamic and unique. However, i feel that US7 will be HUGE for HK. It will be an amazing sight to see *TWO* 400m+ buildings across the harbour from each other. Coupled with HK's already jaw dropping skyline and the gorgeous natural setting.. :drool:


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

SWFC for sure.

US7 is huge, but little more.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I like Union Square 7 better. I like "flat top" buildings the best although SWFC kinda does have a flat top as well. I just like the way US 7 looks better.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

i prefer the Shanghai World Financial Center, I like the design of this building!


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

I prefer SWFC for its more daring design. In my opinion not the prettiest, but it deserves its acclaim for uniqueness.


----------

